# تسخير طاقة أمواج البحر



## RIVER (3 أكتوبر 2009)

تسخير طاقة أمواج البحر​ 


بقلم المهندس عبد الدائم الكحيل في كل كلمة من كلمات القرآن معجزة مبهرة! وفي هذه المقالة يدور بحثنا حول كلمة (سخّر) والتي تعني قدّم عملاً مجانياً بدون أجر، وهذا ما كشفه العلماء من طاقة هائلة في البحر، وقد سبقهم القرآن في إشارة رائعة إلى ذلك...​

في كتاب الله تعالى إشارات رائعة إلى كثير من الاكتشافات ولكن بشرط أن نحسن التدبر والتفكر في كلام الله عز وجل، فقد سخَّر الله لنا الكثير من الأشياء من حولنا لتقدم لنا خدمات مجانية دون مقابل، مثل الشمس التي تقدم الحرارة والضوء وحديثاً تم الاستفادة من الشمس في توليد الطاقة الكهربائية.





و
حدة لتوليد الكهرباء تعوم فوق أحد المحيطات، وبسبب تحريك الأمواج لهذه الوحدة فإن هذه الحركة الميكانيكية يمكن تحويلها إلى طاقة كهربائية يستفاد منها.​ 
كذلك فقد سخر الله لنا البحر لنبتغي من فضله، وقد تبيّن وجود كميات لا نهائية من الطاقة المجانية في هذا البحر، وسوف يدور حديثنا حول ما كشفه العلماء حديثاً عن استفادة من أمواج البحر السطحية والداخلية في توليد الكهرباء.
*من أين تأتي الأمواج*
عندما ننظر إلى الكرة الأرضية من الخارج نلاحظ أن هنالك تغيرات في الضغط والكثافة من نقطة لأخرى على سطح الأرض. وهذا ينتج بسبب اختلاف درجات الحرارة، وهذه الاختلافات تؤدي إلى تولد الرياح. وهذا يؤدي إلى حركة الماء على سطح البحار وتشكل الأمواج، والتي تتحرك باتجاه الشاطئ، وميزة هذه الأمواج أنها تحمل كميات من الطاقة الحركية وتحتفظ بها طيلة رحلتها من وسط البحر وحتى الشاطئ.
*طاقة الأمواج السطحية*
يستفيد اليوم علماء الطاقة من أمواج البحر، ويصنعون معدات خاصة تمكنهم من وضعها على سطح الماء حيث تقوم الأمواج برفعها وخفضها باستمرار. وهذا يؤدي إلى توليد حركة ميكانيكية يمكن تحويلها إلى طاقة كهربائية تُنقل عبر أسلاك للاستفادة منها[1].
إن أول من خطرت بباله فكرة الاستفادة من الأمواج هو رجل فرنسي يدعى Monsieur Girardحيث حاول مع ابنه عام 1799 الاستفادة من حركة الأمواج في إمداد الطاحونة والمضخة بالطاقة.
*طاقة الأمواج الداخلية*





فكرة جديدة لإنشاء مراوح أو توربينات تعمل على توليد الطاقة الكهربائية والاستفادة من التيارات تحت سطح البحر[2].




يتم الاستفادة اليوم في بريطانيا من التيارات تحت سطح البحر والناتجة عن أمواج المدّ. ويعتبر هذا المصدر للطاقة المتجددة من المصادر النظيفة والآمنة. وتستخدم التقنية مراوح أو توربينات تثبت تحت سطح البحر وتدور بسبب تيارات المد، وبالتالي تتحول فيها الطاقة الميكانيكية التي تولدها الأمواج إلى طاقة كهربائية يمكن الاستفادة منها.
ويعتقد العلماء بأن هذا المصدر أفضل من طاقة الرياح، بسبب انتظام الأمواج وإمكانية دراستها بشكل جيد وتوقع حجمها وطاقتها، مما يتيح تصميماً أفضل للتوربينات المولدة للطاقة الكهربائية[3].
إن قطر المروحة هو 20 متراً، وتثبت على مسافة تحت سطح الماء بـ 30 متراً. وقد بلغ استهلاك الطاقة الكهربائية بالوسائل المختلفة في بريطانيا عام 2001:
الطاقة الكهربائية من مصادر متجددة نسبة 2 بالمئة. أما الطاقة الكهربائية من الفحم فقد بلغت نسبة 33 % والطاقة الكهربائية من الغاز الطبيعي 37 % والطاقة الكهربائية النووية 22 % .
إن المدّ الذي يمارسه القمر على ماء البحر هو نعمة مجانية من الله تعالى القائل: (اللَّهُ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ وَأَنْزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً فَأَخْرَجَ بِهِ مِنَ الثَّمَرَاتِ رِزْقًا لَكُمْ وَسَخَّرَ لَكُمُ الْفُلْكَ لِتَجْرِيَ فِي الْبَحْرِ بِأَمْرِهِ وَسَخَّرَ لَكُمُ الْأَنْهَارَ * وَسَخَّرَ لَكُمُ الشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ دَائِبَيْنِ وَسَخَّرَ لَكُمُ اللَّيْلَ وَالنَّهَارَ * وَآَتَاكُمْ مِنْ كُلِّ مَا سَأَلْتُمُوهُ وَإِنْ تَعُدُّوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ لَا تُحْصُوهَا إِنَّ الْإِنْسَانَ لَظَلُومٌ كَفَّارٌ) [إبراهيم: 32-34].
إنها آيات عظيمة تذكرنا بنعمة الله علينا، وما نعمة المد والجزر إلا عطاء من الله لعباده ليشكروه على ما وهبهم من دون تعب أو جهد. وكذلك يقول تعالى: (اللَّهُ الَّذِي سَخَّرَ لَكُمُ الْبَحْرَ لِتَجْرِيَ الْفُلْكُ فِيهِ بِأَمْرِهِ وَلِتَبْتَغُوا مِنْ فَضْلِهِ وَلَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ) [الجاثية: 12]. في هذه الآية الكريمة نتلمس رحمة الله بعباده أن سخر لهم هذا البحر، وكلمة (سخّر) في اللغة تعني: ذلّل وكلّف عملاً بلا أجرة، أي مجاناً[4]. 





يحاول العلماء اليوم الاستفادة من الطاقة الكبيرة والمجانية والتي سخرها الله في أمواج البحر[5]، يقول تعالى: (وَهُوَ الَّذِي سَخَّرَ الْبَحْرَ لِتَأْكُلُوا مِنْهُ لَحْمًا طَرِيًّا وَتَسْتَخْرِجُوا مِنْهُ حِلْيَةً تَلْبَسُونَهَا وَتَرَى الْفُلْكَ مَوَاخِرَ فِيهِ وَلِتَبْتَغُوا مِنْ فَضْلِهِ وَلَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ) [النحل: 14].


*مستقبل هذا المصدر الجديد *
1- تعتبر هذه الطاقة آمنة وليس لها أية مخاطر.
2- طاقة أمواج البحر أكبر بكثير من طاقة الرياح.
3- طاقة أمواج البحر ثابتة على مدار 24 ساعة وطيلة أيام السنة تقريباً، بينما طاقة الشمس يستفاد منها أثناء النهار، وطاقة الرياح يستفاد منها في فترات متقطعة.
4- الكهرباء الناتجة عن طاقة الأمواج أكثر ثباتاً[6] .
والسؤال: أليست هذه نعمة من نعم الله تعالى علينا، أليس عمل الأمواج المستمر هو خدمة مجانية يقدمها البحر الذي قال الله عنه: (اللَّهُ الَّذِي سَخَّرَ لَكُمُ الْبَحْرَ)؟
تعتمد الطاقة التي تحملها الموجة على طولها وارتفاعها وسرعتها وكثافة الماء الذي تحمله. وهذا يتعلق بسرعة الرياح ودرجات الحرارة فوق سطح الماء.





يقول الباحثون اليوم: إن موجة طولها ارتفاعها 15 متراً وزمنها 15 ثانية، سوف تحمل طاقة تقدر ب 1700 كيلو واط لكل متر مربع من جبهتها. وأن طاقة الأمواج أكبر بكثير من طاقة المد والجزر.


*الطاقة الناتجة من اختلاف درجات الحرارة*
لقد هيّأ الله البحر بشكل عجيب! فدرجة الحرارة على سطحه تكون مرتفعة نسبياً بسبب أشعة الشمس، بينما تكون الحرارة في أعماقه منخفضة، هذا الفارق في الحرارة يمكن الاستفادة منه لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية.
لقد استفاد من هذه الظاهرة المهندس الفرنسي George Claudeحيث صنع وحدة لتوليد الكهرباء استطاعتها 22 كيلو واط وذلك عام 1929 بالاستفادة من فارق درجات الحرارة بين سطح البحر وبين عمق محدد[8].
ويخبرنا الباحثون أن هذه التقنية لا تزال بدائية ومكلفة جداً، ولذلك هي غير مستخدمة اليوم بشكل عملي. إلا أن الأبحاث مستمرة في هذا المجال ويمكن إحراز تقدم في السنوات القادمة.
*طاقة تيارات المحيط*
إذا ما نزلنا تحت سطح البحر وبدأنا نغوص شيئاً فشيئاً، فإننا نرى عالماً يعجّ بالحركة والأمواج والتيارات، وهنالك تيارات حتى في أعمق نقطة من البحر! وهذا ما دعى العلماء لمحاولة الاستفادة من هذه الأمواج[9].
وتتم الاستفادة من هذه الطاقة المجانية والنظيفة من خلال وحدات تتوضع تحت سطح البحر، وهي عبارة عن توربينات توضع على أعماق مختلفة تحت سطح البحر، وتدور بسبب التيارات المتولدة تحت سطح الماء. وتتميز هذه التوربينات بصغر حجمها مقارنة بالتوربينات الهوائية، وذلك بسبب أن كثافة الماء أكبر ب 835 مرة من كثافة الهواء.





تعتبر الطاقة المتوافرة في البحر والمحملة على أمواجه من أفضل أنواع الطاقة الطبيعية، فهي آمنة ونظيفة ولا تنضب وليست مهددة بالنفاذ مثل البترول مثلاً، بالإضافة إلى أن هذه الطاقة هي هبة مجانية من الله تعالى سخرها لنا، فهل نشكر الله على نعمه؟


وهنا لا بد من الإشارة إلى أن القرآن سبق العلماء للحديث عن التيارات العميقة في البحار، وسمّاها بالأمواج فقال: (أَوْ كَظُلُمَاتٍ فِي بَحْرٍ لُجِّيٍّ يَغْشَاهُ مَوْجٌ مِنْ فَوْقِهِ مَوْجٌ مِنْ فَوْقِهِ سَحَابٌ ظُلُمَاتٌ بَعْضُهَا فَوْقَ بَعْضٍ)[النور: 40]. فالبحر اللجي هو العميق، وفيه موج داخلي من فوقه موج على السطح من فوقه سحاب.
*الطاقة الزرقاء*
وهي الطاقة المتولدة في مصب النهر في البحر، حيث تتدفق كميات كبيرة من المياه العذبة في مياه البحر المالحة، ويمكن الاستفادة من هذه الطاقة في توليد الكهرباء[10]، وهذه نعمة من نعم الله علينا القائل: (وَسَخَّرَ لَكُمُ الْأَنْهَارَ)[إبراهيم:32].
وفي هذه الآية الكريمة نرى إشارة قرآنية إلى تسخير الله تعالى للبحر لنبتغي من فضله، يقول تعالى: (اللَّهُ الَّذِي سَخَّرَ لَكُمُ الْبَحْرَ لِتَجْرِيَ الْفُلْكُ فِيهِ بِأَمْرِهِ وَلِتَبْتَغُوا مِنْ فَضْلِهِ وَلَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ) [الجاثية: 12]. وهنا نلاحظ أن الله تعالى قد جعل البحر مسخّراً لنا لنستفيد منه، وكما رأينا كيف يحاول العلماء اليوم الاستفادة من طاقة أمواج البحر وطاقة حرارة البحر وطاقة الأمواج والتيارات الداخلية للبحر في توليد الطاقة الكهربائية أيضاً[11].
ولا نملك إلا أن نقول: (سُبْحَانَ الَّذِي سَخَّرَ لَنَا هَذَا وَمَا كُنَّا لَهُ مُقْرِنِينَ * وَإِنَّا إِلَى رَبِّنَا لَمُنْقَلِبُونَ) [الزخرف: 13-14].


بقلم عبد الدائم الكحيل​


----------



## aimanham (4 أكتوبر 2009)

مشکور علی المقال و الواقع انک تعبان فیه ولکن...............

من قال انها طاقه دون مقابل؟؟؟؟؟ اعلم یا صدیقی ان الکلفه التاسیسیه لهکذا مشروع هی باهظه جدا فی مقابل الطاقه الضعیفه الناتجه عنها........... وبالتالی فمعظم مشاریع الاستفاده من طاقه الامواج لا تزال غیر اقتصادیه عملیا .. وهی لا تزال قید البحث والتطویر......

طبعا لیس المسلمون الذین یقومون بذلک

لان المسلمین قاعدین بس ینتظروا.... وکل ما واحد وصل الی اختراع ما فی مجال ما ..... یقفز المسلمون ویقولون هذا ذکر فی کتابنا من قبل ....
طیب........... این کنتم ایها المسلمون من قبل و لماذا لم تاتوا انتم بهذا الاختراع 

لا ادری ............ و اذا احد یعرف یجاوبنی

یا اخی انا آمنت بعدما قرات المقال


----------



## fehmi (11 ديسمبر 2009)

_* جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعله في ميزان حسناتك شيء جميل فعلا
*_


----------



## عبد الحفيظ باحر (17 ديسمبر 2009)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر لى هاده المعلومات القيمة والتي تفيدني كثيرا وتجلني ادرس جيدا الاستفادة من طاقة البحر الدي بالامكان سحب الماء بواسطة انابيب كبيرة وبناء محطة تعمل كالشلال تصفح بحث عبد الحفيظ السباعي لترى كيفية اسهل بكثير من العمل وسط البحر شكرا 

عبد الحيظ السباعي


----------



## حسن59 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*    من اجل اللحاق بركب التقدم العلمى العالمى
نناشد الاخوة الاعضاء وزوار ملتقى المهندسين العرب​​ نرجو مساعدتنا على انشاء مركز صغير لبحوث الطاقة النظيفة يلجا اليه المخترعين من جميع انحاء الوطن العربى لتنفيذ اختراعاتهم واجراء الابحاث ونرجو من كل من لديه امكانية مراسة رجال الاعمال او مراسلة جهات اجنبية لها اهتمام بهذا الموضوع.. ان يساعدنا لتنفيذ هذا المشروع

للمراسلة :
ملتقى المهندسين العرب_قسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة​انظر. موضوع تنفيذ المستحيل. قسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة.​​​*​


----------



## احمد العزاوي29 (30 يونيو 2010)

مشكور


----------

